# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  My new red eye tree frog Set up

## Wantrootbeer

What do you guys think? Its a exo terra "medium" sized tank. I went to lowes hardware and bought some bromeliads, a money tree (i think it looks like a marijuana plant) and another plant that i cant remember the name of. I had enough room for a epic water fall just for the fun of it. I have a reptifogger just for looks and maybe to alter the humidity as well. My friend (who is a bug freak), gave me two types insects to put in the tank isopods and spring tails. They help with cleaning the tank of fungus and fecal matter. 

Well this whole tank cost me about 400 dollars in all (exo terra is very proud of their tanks :P). I hope this doesnt come off as bragging i just want some suggestions on how to tweak the environment. thanks

----------


## Leefrogs

looks nice for a novice, no offence, lol, you'll understand after a bit. Good color, waterfall and everything, they might even breed in there. Then u can charge top dollar for your very bright babies. I think u did an awsome job. Do they have a nice place to hide? I suggest reading hiding eggs, guy got a girl and litterly a week later eggs!!! Do u know if u have. Sexed pair for sure?

----------


## Leefrogs

I never seen a jade like that. Can I get a close up? What r u growin in there, LOL  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Wantrootbeer

Im not too sure how to sex them other then their size but i know they are about the same age so i suppose it is a pair. I tried to put some places for them to hide although they are not using the hiding spots  :Stick Out Tongue: . Yeah and i forgot to mention the ivy in the back im going to train it to grow down the rocks. Oh so the plant in the middle is a jade? lol thanks! and they are nothing special just junk from lowes hardware :P

----------


## Leefrogs

oh I'm sorry, I'm on an old iphone so it's hard to type and read. So iPhone-tarded!  You said money tree, I said jade tree. No dude that is a MJ plant!!! LOL I didn't know lowes was on the low/low.?!?! No I dont know what that is===can I buy it? Damn I'm soo far from a lowes.  No but fyi, jade is called money tree, had round leaves, is a suckulant*sp like cactus. And when leaves die, they're silver and hard like money. so can I get a close up of that plant? Is it like real and alive? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

Welcome to the forum :Smile:     nice tank.   If I were you I would add more plants with bigger leaves.   Also if you have two frogs that are both the Same size and both adults they are probably the same sex.   The girls are larger than boys.   :Big Grin: .  Please check out the caresheet on the left to make sure that you are keeping them properly. Good luck with your new frogs.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

As i am seeing them, definetely male and female.

I would also put in some extra large leaved plants like Monstera or Philodendron,
personally i would definetelly put in more branches for climbing purpose.
The red eyes prefer to walk instead of jumping.

However, good luck with them  :Smile:

----------


## Animalnstinct

Love the money tree in your vivarium! I almost got one from lowes to put in the build I'm working on, but an aralia ming stump caught my eye. 

Isn't a money tree a Pachira aquatica and a Jade tree is Crassula arborsecens? I see the money tree but I don't see a jade tree in there?

Really nice vivarium!

----------


## Wantrootbeer

Yeah i was thinking about getting a monstera for my female....she is too big for the money tree leaves :P although my male loves the money tree (in fact he hasn't been on the wall since i put the money tree in there).  Monstera are not sold at lowes though  :Frown:

----------

